
Nvidia press conference live at CES 2018 - cma
http://www.nvidia.com/object/ces-2018.html
======
moflome
Announcements, ranked by likely impact to $NVDA stock [0]

1\. Xavier shipping Q1'18

2\. Drive AI "ecosystem" deployment, Tier1/SI collaboration opportunities

3\. Drive X "cloud based training" system sales to OEMs (ie., NVIDIA
enterprise sales initiative)

4\. VW partnership

5\. Shield update - $199 4K HDR

6\. GeForce Now "on-demand gaming" \- $25 for 20hrs of hosted Steam games?

7\. Uber partnership

[0] [https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2017/01/04/live-nvidia-
ces-201...](https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2017/01/04/live-nvidia-
ces-2017-keynote/)

~~~
dogma1138
That’s the one from 2017 :)

------
jlgaddis
It's over now. I just caught the last few minutes where they were talking
about "Drive Xavier" \-- which, I think, is some sort of system for self-
driving vehicles (they featured a VW minibus).

AI and an SDK were mentioned.

------
hendler
I might have missed it; No mention yet of DDR6/ next generation gpus?

~~~
t3rmi
I went through the video. They mention gaming at the beginning and skip it
completely after that. I was hoping they would reveal the consumer/gaming
volta line of gpus :(

------
codefreakxff
For those not patient to wait for the official YouTube video

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AGHwSJ9-9o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AGHwSJ9-9o)

------
diabeetusman
Pretty odd time for a press conference, right?

~~~
notatoad
any other week, yes. but it's CES. It's a tech press feeding frenzy for the
next few days.

